# Derelict Hotel, Gloucestershire - July 2019



## Fluffy (Feb 5, 2020)

Another one that I'm sure everyone here is very familiar with, so apologies! xD Just posting some pictures as a comparison really; I couldn't find any recent reports on this place on here, certainly nothing in the last few years, so, hopefully some will find it interesting comparing the levels of total destruction in this place! It is utterly trashed now, sadly, and awaiting demolition as far as I know (correct me if I'm wrong, please!)
Still a good fun explore though.


----------



## Electric (Feb 5, 2020)

Interesting update, I was there years ago. Looks like the bowling alley caught fire?
Hopefully you're right Fluffy; it deserves demolition!


----------



## Fluffy (Feb 8, 2020)

Electric said:


> Interesting update, I was there years ago. Looks like the bowling alley caught fire?
> Hopefully you're right Fluffy; it deserves demolition!



Yeah sadly the bowling alley went up in a suspected arson attack in April last year.
Since then, the builders have been in and cleared nearly all the vegetation from site; it's very open and exposed now.

If you're ever back in the area, give me a shout. I only live up the road from this place!


----------



## King Al (Feb 12, 2020)

Like it Fluffy, the hot tub bath thing is cool. Shame about the bowling alley!


----------



## Lost In Decay (Apr 12, 2020)

I was there quite recently , it's still standing and in the same condition more or less but i noticed there are far less boards on the windows ... wood can be expensive to buy


----------

